# Face Primer Recommendations? All Brands Welcome!



## Shanneran (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks for the heads up.. i def. wont waste my money on this then.. lol... its always hard to say... can anyone rec some good face primers???


----------



## depecher (Aug 5, 2005)

I just got Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer To Go  from sephora.com. It's a travel size 0.5 ounce bottle. It was $14.50 and I LOVE it.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 23, 2006)

*What is the best primer?*

I know I just asked a question two or three days ago but I have lots of questions and you ladies know so much  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I have never had a problem with large pores until I started using Mineral Foundations. I use Bare Minerals now because I like it the best but I noticed it with others as well. Anyway, I have been using the Bare Minerals Skin Rever Upper and don't really like it. I was wondering what the best primer is out there for making pores look smaller.  I have acne prone skin so keep that in mind. Thank you so much.


----------



## neyugNneiL (Feb 25, 2006)

I love my Bare Minerals so much also!  The trick to mineral makeup, I've learned, is to make sure your skin is well moisturized before applying the foundation.  Sometimes if I feel my skin is having an off day, I'll moisturize and then apply Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer.  It's that clear silicone-y stuff that smoothes out your complexion--Victoria's Secret, DHC, and Sephora also has products similar to the Smashbox.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank you for the info. I have it narrowed down to either Smashbox's or The Present Primer from Philosophy. I'll have to head out to Sephora soon and check them out. Thanks again.


----------



## alurabella (Apr 11, 2006)

*What foundation primer do you rec?*

Well, basically that: Which primer do you like the best?


----------



## arbonnechick (Apr 11, 2006)

I've tried 'em all, and I always come back to Smashbox.


----------



## pale blue (Apr 11, 2006)

I love Smashbox as well! A bit pricey, but you get the desired results.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 11, 2006)

i like smashbox too. i use adjust (green one) b/c i have some red blotchiness. I wish mac had color ones because i really like the texture of MAC P+P more than smashbox. I have combination skin and MAC makes me less shiny.


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 11, 2006)

smashbox photo finish, although lately i've just been using moisturizer (studio moisture fix or strobe cream) underneath my studio fix fluid, then using loose blot powder with fix+ and and msf and i'm good to go. my makeup still stays on all day.  but on the rare occasion i do use a foundation primer (under studio tech or moistureblend) i stick with smashboxes. its pricier, yes, but i think it lasts longer, and the look and feel is SO much nicer, IMO, than the mac prep and prime. i have triend the prep and prime lash, lip, face, and eye, and really have not been impressed by any of them..


----------



## brandi (Apr 11, 2006)

idk but i like MAC's prep and prime face! makes everything a bit more smoother! but there is some people who dont like it... depends on you... ive heard people breaking out and things like that but it works just fine for me...


----------



## ballerino (Oct 12, 2006)

*Anna Sui Foundation Primer*

Hi all

I recently ordered the Anna Sui foundation primer off Strawberrynet.com (omg the best site ever, free postage and random free giveaways to orders over $25!!! I had a stile E/s and a estee l/s given to me for free!!!!)
Has anyone ever used this primer before? Is it any good?? 
Thanks!

-Damian


----------



## little teaser (Oct 12, 2006)

no never tried it but please keep us udated on how it works and good luck..


----------



## ballerino (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks, i cant see it being bad, i cant imagine its easy to stuff up a silicone based primer...not much can go wrong, i hope! Using it on a bride next week!


----------



## ballerino (Oct 16, 2006)

anyone else tried this???? i really would like to know..still waiting for it in the mail!


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Foudation primer...*

What do you use as a fondation primer??? I'm being using Laura Geller, it's work's great, but I have a lot of acne scars, have you tried any better that can help me???

thanks


----------



## baby_love (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Foudation primer...*

I really like Smashbox photo finish foundation primer.  it makes your skin super soft and ready for foundation.  I also think that Laura Mercier Silk Cream is a wonderful foundation to use with this primer.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Foudation primer...*

the only one i've ever used is smashbox photofinish. i can't say enough good things about it! it makes my skin so soft & smooth, & my foundation applies evenly over top of it.


----------



## Holly (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Foudation primer...*

I've tried both the Laura Geller spackle primer, and I own the smashbox photofinish primer. I adoore the Smashbox PFP, it's silicone based so it goes on extremely smooth, it makes your face SO soft, you barely need to use any at all, and it just holds your foundation in place, and like kels said, your foundation will apply smoothly overtop it. Love it!


----------



## Caderas (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Foudation primer...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_I've tried both the Laura Geller spackle primer, and I own the smashbox photofinish primer. I adoore the Smashbox PFP, it's silicone based so it goes on extremely smooth, it makes your face SO soft, you barely need to use any at all, and it just holds your foundation in place, and like kels said, your foundation will apply smoothly overtop it. Love it!_

 
i second this!  laura gellar's spackle actually makes my skin just clogged.  but the smashbox is very smooth and glides on so well.  depending on your foundation/powder going on top, it should help cover the scars pretty well!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Foudation primer...*







 Smashbox is perfect, it sets and holds ur foundation and also makes ur face dewy and glowy...ur face feels super soft and super smooth


----------



## july (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Foudation primer...*

I use Clarins the instant smooth perfecting touch and I Just love it !!!
It's silicone based .
It makes my face really soft, and it holds your foundation in place...


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Foudation primer...*

Hi girls...thaks for you respond...actually I was thinking to try smashbox, but they have two, the normal photo finish and the other one with dema something, that it's also more expensive, but is it better for that??? anyone who had tried both??? what'sthe difference???


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Foudation primer...*

Smashbox Photo finish or English Ideas. Both are the best I've ever tried.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Foudation primer...*

I love the Laura Mercier one because it doesn't cause me to have breakouts. I used to love smashbox then I started getting really bad breakouts with that


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Foudation primer...*

I like Laura Gellar best. And I have a lot of acne/acne scars as well. Laura Gellar's seems like its not as greasy as the others...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Foudation primer...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_I love the Laura Mercier one because it doesn't cause me to have breakouts. I used to love smashbox then I started getting really bad breakouts with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Laura Mercier's one doesn't give me breakout eithers but i would love to try out the other primers.


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

*Any recommendations for a Foundation Primer?*

I've never tried any foundation primer but here are my issues. I'm a flight attendant, so Im constantly in a dry environment. I need something that helps to keep my face moisturized and keeps my fondation on. Oh yea...I have pretty regular skin, not oily nor dry and I hardley ever get pimples. What do you guys think??


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for a Foundation Primer?*

I use Becca Mattifying Primer but I have super oily skin and it works wonders.  MAC Oil Control Lotion is a good primer also.


----------



## CaitlinRH7 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for a Foundation Primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OohJeannie* 

 
_I've never tried any foundation primer but here are my issues. I'm a flight attendant, so Im constantly in a dry environment. I need something that helps to keep my face moisturized and keeps my fondation on. Oh yea...I have pretty regular skin, not oily nor dry and I hardley ever get pimples. What do you guys think?? _

 

Not being bias here... I do work for MAC, but have no problem using other products... however....

I do go between differen't KINDS of foundations. Some days I'm into more of a iridescent finish, satiny look, some days I like a more matte look... but I've been able to use the same primer for EVERY look *whether I use liquid OR powder foundation*

Prep + Prime Skin utilizes silicone which works as a "filler" for fine lines and wrinkles, so the texture is more smooth,  making your foundation glide on like butter and stay on throughout the day (I'm combination...dry on the outer perimeter, more oily throughout the T-zone, with redness on the nose and cheek area) and mulberry extract to even out tone....tones down redness in the face as well..

Try it. It works for me... I've got "dolly cheeks" ...I'm more golden throughout my WHOLE body but ROSY red on the cheeks and works WONDERS on days I just wanna step out of the house without even any foundation on...stipple a little Prep + Prime on the face, mascara on the lashes, and I'm out the door. 

It's worth a shot!!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for a Foundation Primer?*

I swear by Smashbox's Photo Finish primer.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for a Foundation Primer?*

I love CoverFX's primer.


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for a Foundation Primer?*

Thanks you guys.....now off to the mall to buy some primer!


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for a Foundation Primer?*

MAC prep and prime for face, after I put on moisterizer. I love it, don't know what I did without it. It makes your skin so smooth.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for a Foundation Primer?*

I really can't say enough for Smashbox's Photo Finish primer, it's fantastic and it is quite expensive but it lasts forever and in my opinion, is worth every penny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best of luck!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for a Foundation Primer?*

I love Smashbox Photo finish primer as well as English Ideas primer


----------



## La Ilusion (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for a Foundation Primer?*

I get great results with MAC Prep+Prime applied after my moisturizer.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for a Foundation Primer?*

Smashbox Photo Finish Primer. And now they have color correcting primer as well!


----------



## Deena (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Any recommendations for a Foundation Primer?*

I use Clinique's Pore Minimizer Instant Perfector.It's like a tinted moisturizer, comes in two shades(dark and light) and you can wear it alone or under foundation.I love it, it mattifies, minimizes pores without clogging them and doesn't feel dry.It doesn't cause me any breakouts (unlike Smashbox Photo Finish).HTH!


----------



## Sukhi (May 21, 2008)

*Help with best foundation primer, but can buy in the UK*

hey guys, im new to posting things on here, but think this site is AMAZING!

but im havin bit of a problem in deciding which foundation primer to buy without wastin money on something not so gud!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was thinkin mac prep and prime spf 50, coz its summer now and the spf luks greeat! and the fact that its mac!?!!!! has any 1 used it or wud recommend it?

or not, wots the best foundation primer that will last and be gud to use in the summer and mayb wil have a spf in it?! 
thanks guys if u can help it most appreciated!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuuipo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Help with best foundation primer, but can buy in the UK*

I am finding the Olay Wrinkle Filler to be even better than Smashbox these days. Its very smooth, its full of dimethicone and antioxidants and hyaluronic acid too. It really controls the oilies. Its uber compatible with foundation. You may find your skin looking so good that a dusting of powder and a touch of bronzer are all you need. It even is a little less expensive. Now its my HG primer.

I'm leary on added SPF products. If they are chemical they have a two hour lifespan before they degrade on your skin. If there is no zinc or titanium in the sunscreen it worse than worthless, it can be a false sense of protection at very best.


----------



## glam8babe (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Help with best foundation primer, but can buy in the UK*

you can buy smashbox from many websites now (you can also get it from duty free in airports)
but GOSH cosmetics in superdrug has got a primer out which is meant to be exactly the same as smashbox's and its about £5
Chanels new primer at £25 is meant to be the best though, i checked out reviews for it


----------



## Kiseki (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Help with best foundation primer, but can buy in the UK*

I'm quite happy with Bobbi Brown's Vitamin Enriched Face Base, leaves my face feeling silky smooth and my foundations blend like a dream (Giorgio Armani Shaping Designer, SK-II's Air-Touch/Signs Transform and Estée Lauder Double Wear Light). And I'm blemish prone, it hasn't broken me out.


----------



## -moonflower- (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Help with best foundation primer, but can buy in the UK*

Is there still Sephora in the UK? If there is, their Professional Makeup base is really good, and it's pretty cheap (€15 I think) and lasts for ages.


----------



## Tanoushka (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Help with best foundation primer, but can buy in the UK*

I am using Lancome La Base Pro...funny enough you can't find it in France (weird) but it's available in the UK!! I love that stuff....putting on foundation use to be a nightmare because of my oily skin but now it's all a different story!!!
You should try it!
I hate the fact that you can't find a Sephora here!!! Good for me that i'm French and can go back to Paris anytime and fulfill my Sephora addiction!!!


----------



## MakeupMusic (Jun 18, 2008)

*A good face primer?*

I'm looking for a good face primer that isn't oily, isn't cakey looking (dry), just a good moisturizing face primer that will help keep the makeup on longer.

Any suggestions? (I'm in my mid 40's, so it would need to be for "older" skin care


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

MAC's prep & prime

Smashbox Photo Finish Primer (check out the different combinations for different skin types)

Monistat Chafing Gel (over the counter drugstore brand gel used for chafing but works just the same as high end primers).


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_MAC's prep & prime

Smashbox Photo Finish Primer (check out the different combinations for different skin types)

Monistat Chafing Gel (over the counter drugstore brand gel used for chafing but works just the same as high end primers)._

 

I totally agree.Monistat and smashbox


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

another vote for smashbox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just check the different ones out in person - Smashbox have a few different formulas and not all of them may suit you.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

smashbox!


----------



## Amaranth (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

GOSH makes one that I love. It's so velvety and nice...and it's relatively cheap too, compared to the other brands.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

I've heard excellent things about Smashbox' primer.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

i love the hell out of mac prep + prime...!


----------



## zabbazooey (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

Smashbox! It's the best


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

I hate Prep & Prime, really dries out my skin and my foundation ends up patchy. I like Nars and Smashbox.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

I love smash box photofinish


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

I love CoverFX's. It doubles as a serum too so perfect for mature skin.


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

smashbox for sure.


----------



## MakeupMusic (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

Primers are basically to keep the makeup on all day, correct? Do they cover up imperfections in the skin to make the skin look smooth?


----------



## ratmist (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

Laura Mercier, 3 different types depending on your skin type.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

Primers are usually just to keep your makeup on longer and make it glide on smoothly and fill in pores and lines but there are tinted ones like green to get rid of redness and ones for sallow skin too. Some of them are supposed to brighten and some make the skin more matte.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

*****


----------



## ratmist (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_Not saying that money is an issue for you, but I've found that the older I get, the more annoyed I get about buying products that I end up using only once or twice and they end up sitting in a drawer somewhere._

 

Woooord.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

Smashbox' *Photo Finish *primer makes my skin look and feel really smoothed-out, so my foundation goes on (& looks) _super-_smooth! Nothing else I've tried yet comes close.


----------



## MakeupMusic (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

I got smashbox photo on Ebay for $20, but the seller doesn't know if she can get it out to me by this friday (ordered it yesterday).

Where do I get monistat chafing gel? It's powder, right? Does it look cakey?

Thank you!


----------



## concertina (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

No, Monistat is a gel. Its in the feminine hygiene aisle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've heard people really raving about Camilla Rose Primer. 

http://www.camelliarose.shoppingcartsplus.com/home.html


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: A good face primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MakeupMusic* 

 
_
Where do I get monistat chafing gel? It's powder, right? Does it look cakey?_

 
In the same aisle you'd get your tampons and condoms! 
Try looking in drugstores, K-mart, Wal-mart and supermarkets.


----------



## moonlit (Jul 5, 2008)

***Best Face Primer***

So what is your favourite face primer??


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

There are loads of existing threads that should help you (just used the search function)...

http://specktra.net/f188/good-face-primer-104211/
http://specktra.net/f188/help-face-primer-102612/
http://specktra.net/f270/primers-95112/
http://specktra.net/f167/smashbox-ph...ing-gel-78196/
http://specktra.net/f268/question-ab...-finish-88000/

HTH


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_There are loads of existing threads that should help you (just used the search function)...

http://specktra.net/f188/good-face-primer-104211/
http://specktra.net/f188/help-face-primer-102612/
http://specktra.net/f270/primers-95112/
http://specktra.net/f167/smashbox-ph...ing-gel-78196/
http://specktra.net/f268/question-ab...-finish-88000/

HTH_

 
And I'd suggest compiling a list of possibles, and then heading off to Makeup Alley and reading reviews.  That's what I did and how I ended up with Bare Essentials' Prime Time.


----------



## widdershins (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

My favorite primer is Monistat Chafing Relief Powder Gel.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

MAC prep & prime face all over my face, not eyes or lips. and MAC Matte Cream in my Tzone for oil control!


----------



## macedout (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

moistat chafing gel, def!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

smashbox photofinish primer with spf, makes my makeup last forever


----------



## nunu (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

monistat chaffing gel!


----------



## anshu7 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

i'll put my 2 cents-monistat


----------



## moonlit (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_There are loads of existing threads that should help you (just used the search function)...

http://specktra.net/f188/good-face-primer-104211/
http://specktra.net/f188/help-face-primer-102612/
http://specktra.net/f270/primers-95112/
http://specktra.net/f167/smashbox-ph...ing-gel-78196/
http://specktra.net/f268/question-ab...-finish-88000/

HTH_

 
Thanks so much for the list.. I tried the search option and ended up with loads of posts.. and was short of time.I couldnt find a sticky for face primers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyways thanks for the links


----------



## moonlit (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_And I'd suggest compiling a list of possibles, and then heading off to Makeup Alley and reading reviews.  That's what I did and how I ended up with Bare Essentials' Prime Time._

 

Yeah you are right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I went through all the links suggested by *browneyedbaby* and found alot of people use monistat and smash box.Very few people said they use prep and prime so am still confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Heads off to Makeup Alley to narrow down the search for a good face primer

Thank U Twinkle_Twinkle


----------



## may014 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_smashbox photofinish primer with spf, makes my makeup last forever_

 
i tried smashbox foundation primer spf 15 and light...cant decide which one i should stick with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 put half on each side of my face...noticed the spf 15 was a tad bit greasier, and ive got oily skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have u tried both??


----------



## Renee (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

Perfekt"s Skin Perfection Gel! pricey but worth every penny!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_Thanks so much for the list.. I tried the search option and ended up with loads of posts.. and was short of time.I couldnt find a sticky for face primers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyways thanks for the links 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem, hope you find one that works for you! I use and LOVEEEEE Smashbox, my make-up is perfect atm (9.35pm) and I put it on at 8am. I've used Nars (ok, not great) and MAC Prep & Prime which was a real let down... dried out my skin and went super patchy!


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

Almost any skin prep with silicone in it will help youre make up look better and stay longer.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

Clinique Pore Minimizer... I tried moisturizer + milk of magnesium for awhile but it got greasy after awhile, maybe cuz it was 'cheap' store brand milk of magnesium? lol Anyhoo, Clinique Pore Minimizer all the way! You only need it on your T-zone (if you have an oily face like me)


----------



## dolcedaniela (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

I have a few favorites, depends on $$!!

1.) Laura Mercier is supposed to be glorious , but very pricey.

2.) I use Smashbox photofinish, feels great and they have colour correcting primers as well.

3.) Make up forever primers have many perks; colour correcting, SPF proof and they are primers that moisturize 2 in 1!

4.) That gal feels refreshing, reduces redness and can be used under make up as a primer or over skin for a nice glow and skin refresh.


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *may014* 

 
_i tried smashbox foundation primer spf 15 and light...cant decide which one i should stick with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 put half on each side of my face...noticed the spf 15 was a tad bit greasier, and ive got oily skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have u tried both??_

 
Dunno if you still need help with this but.. I have very dry skin and have both these products, as well as the original formula. Even with my dry skin, I still have never really enjoyed how the Smashbox Photo Finish (with and without SPF 15) feel as much as I like the Light. Even though the SPF 15 and original feel smoother they also feel too slick to me, and I have dry skin. A bunch of my friends also prefer the Light to the other, heavier formulas and most of them have oily skin. I'd def stick with the Light, I just feel like it makes makeup stay on longer and go on smoother.

Annnd I've tried Laura Mercier foundation primer. I'm a huge fan of her foundations, but to be honest.. the foundation primer was a waste of money.  It doesn't do anything for longevity purposes and doesn't smooth your skin that well, like a primer should. It does boast a ton of antioxidants, but other than that I'm not a fan.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

I'm a smashbox girl when it comes to face primer.


----------



## SarahAfshar (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

There are so many.

I absolutely love Shiseido's Make-Up Smoothing Veil Primer the most out of the many I have tried.

The cheapest primer you'll find (even cheaper than chaffing gel) is by "Cheap Wednesday" cosmetics. Although I haven't tried Cheap Wednesday primer, I've heard wonderful things about it.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

I wouldn't do without my Smashbox Photo Finish.  LOVE IT!
I haven't tried Monistat, but I think I might because SOOO many people use it and love it so much. Plus, the cheapest!


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Jul 25, 2008)

*Revlon Beyond Natural Smoothing Primer?*

Has anyone used this product yet? I'm still on a hunt for a good affordable face primer. I've tried Monistat and it broke me out like crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you've used this Revlon primer can you please share your thoughts and experience? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't find any info on my search, the site keeps freezing on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Thank you in advance


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Revlon Beyond Natural Smoothing Primer?*

I read on another forum that it's pretty much a love or hate product. Half for either way so it might be worth a try. I'm trying it after my other ones run out.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Revlon Beyond Natural Smoothing Primer?*

i havent tried it but theres a few reviews on makeup alley
http://makeupalley.com/product/showr...mer/_Corrector


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_No problem, hope you find one that works for you! I use and LOVEEEEE Smashbox, my make-up is perfect atm (9.35pm) and I put it on at 8am. I've used Nars (ok, not great) and MAC Prep & Prime which was a real let down... dried out my skin and went super patchy!_

 

Same here, Mac's primer didnt work well on me. I'm now going to try smashbox's which will be my 3-4 brand I've tried. I recently got their Micro soft lights in tint and I love it. MAC shadows and pigments will always be my #1 but I was surprised how well smashbox works and I sell MAC pigments, lol.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: **Best Face Primer***

out of the 4 primers i've tried, i'd have to say that monistat chafing relief powder gel is the best one


----------



## abbey_08 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

Hi
Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer under £20...im currently using Yves Saint Laurent top secrets radiance brush but its a little pricy so looking for an alternative. 

Thanks!!! x


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

Not sure of the pricing in the UK - but I really like:

Shiseido Pre-Makeup Cream SPF 15 - just discovered this and it is lovely.  Plus is has SPF so it's dual purpose.


----------



## abbey_08 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

il have a look at that thank you!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

i am not sure how much the smashbox primer costs in pounds either but i've heard good reviews about it.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

There's quite a few good primers, but I don't know about how much they are in pounds.

MAC has Prep + Prime, but for some reason it dries my skin out.  It works well, but I can't use it every day.  It may have something to do with the SPF in it.  I'm super fair, so I have the one that has SPF 50 in it.

Smashbox primer is really good but it's kind of costly.  I think it's $36 in USD, but it's really good.  It's nice and creamy.  I only have a sample though so I don't use it every day either.

The one I use daily is by Philosophy and it's called "The Gift."  It's a makeup primer wtih moisturizer.  It's super creamy, leaves my skin soft, and holds my makeup really well.  It's onl about $20 a tube and you hardly have to use any of it.  It's 2 ounces, which is bigger than I've seen (MAC's is only 1 ounce), so it's more bang for the buck.  Or pound


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_There's quite a few good primers, but I don't know about how much they are in pounds.

MAC has Prep + Prime, but for some reason it dries my skin out.  It works well, but I can't use it every day.  It may have something to do with the SPF in it.  I'm super fair, so I have the one that has SPF 50 in it.

Smashbox primer is really good but it's kind of costly.  I think it's $36 in USD, but it's really good.  It's nice and creamy.  I only have a sample though so I don't use it every day either.

The one I use daily is by Philosophy and it's called "The Gift."  It's a makeup primer wtih moisturizer.  It's super creamy, leaves my skin soft, and holds my makeup really well.  It's onl about $20 a tube and you hardly have to use any of it.  It's 2 ounces, which is bigger than I've seen (MAC's is only 1 ounce), so it's more bang for the buck.  Or pound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, do you find that the Philosophy one really hides the pores more and helps the MU on all day? more then a couple of hours?


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NoAddedSugar* 

 
_Hey, do you find that the Philosophy one really hides the pores more and helps the MU on all day? more then a couple of hours?_

 
It does for me.  I notice my skin's more even when I use it than when I use the other skin primers have.  My pores aren't really big, but it does give my skin a flawless finish.  I don't know if's just the primer, or the MUFE HD setting powder, or the Fix +, but my makeup stays on pretty well all day.  I've noticed my skin's more even and softer.  I love that it doubles as a moisturizer..but I still use moisturizer under it.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

Some folks like DHC's Velvet Skin Coat.  It's the one I use when I feel I need to use one and I like it, as well.


----------



## abbey_08 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

i really wanted to try smashbox one but i dont think anywhere near me sells it! the philosphy one sounds good! the ysl top secrets is really good because its also a moisteriser and primer and covers pores very well but its a bit expensive for everyday use


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

I got the smashbox primer from ebay for about £18.


----------



## JustDivine (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

The Philosophy one is called The Present, and it is really good, totally transforms your skin and in all honesty makes you feel like not needing/wanting to wear foundation. That is how flawless your skin will look! It is £23 though.....

The MUFE primers (not the HD ones) are also really good...I use this because I don't like the feel of those silicon based ones (hence why I also like the Philosophy). It has different "colours" to fix/neutralise skin issues and is creamy. I absolutely love it, but I don't know the price in £ because I bought mine when I was living in Belgium. I'm sure it's definitely under £20 because it was about 19 euros.


----------



## JustDivine (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NoAddedSugar* 

 
_Hey, do you find that the Philosophy one really hides the pores more and helps the MU on all day? more then a couple of hours?_

 
Most defnitely. I was in awe of my face when I had this on! I also gave it to my sis-in-law who doesnt wear much makeup and she couldn't thank me enough!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Most defnitely. I was in awe of my face when I had this on! I also gave it to my sis-in-law who doesnt wear much makeup and she couldn't thank me enough!_

 
I've got quite a few of my friends in love with it, too.  I have uneven skin..my cheeks tend to have a little red in them which I detest.  Gotta cover it up so I can brush it back on!  I've been using the primer for 3 months, along with Purity face soap (and soon to be the moisturizer, once my samples run out), and I've noticed an improvement. The red isn't quite as red anymore and it's getting smaller.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

This is a great thread.  I use ScreenFace primer on my clients but it doesn't work on me because I am so oily with giant pores, its a silicone based one although its not a slippery as the Smashbox one.  

I used to use Clarins Beauty Flash Balm, which does keep foundation on for most of the day but 1-if you apply it incorrectly it will make your MU cake and 2-it makes my face go a bit red, my skin is sensitive and the BFF is meant to give you a healthy flush/glow...err but I already have a red complexion so don't need extra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

From the discussion, I am first going to try The Present and then the MUFE regular primers.  I've been using MUFE MV and I like it but oh do my pores love to gobble it up!  It would be nice to find an oily girl primer that works so I can use it on clients too.  So far I've been lucky in that they've all had normal or dry skin so the product I have works.

I'm always the odd one out


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NoAddedSugar* 

 
_ 
From the discussion, I am first going to try The Present and then the MUFE regular primers. I've been using MUFE MV and I like it but oh do my pores love to gobble it up! It would be nice to find an oily girl primer that works so I can use it on clients too. So far I've been lucky in that they've all had normal or dry skin so the product I have works.

I'm always the odd one out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Philosphy has this product which a friend of mine uses under "The Present".  I called it the wrong thing in a previous post, because I'm always at work when I comment and I'm completely forgetful.  She swears by it.  I have combination skin (more on the normal than oily side) but I'm really tempted to try this.


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

Has anyone tried Benefit's Dr. Feelgood?  I'm looking for a makeup primer too and a girlfriend recommended this.


----------



## anshu7 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

monistat anti chafing gel


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocokitty* 

 
_Has anyone tried Benefit's Dr. Feelgood? I'm looking for a makeup primer too and a girlfriend recommended this._

 
I tried it in the store and I didn't like it.  It has the consistency of a potted lipbalm, like Burt's Bees, or like pomade.  Whatever it was, I didn't want to put it on my face.  I didn't really like the texture of it, and I was afraid it'd make my face too oily.  The reviews on Sephora's website are mediocre.


----------



## sherox (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone recommend me a foundation primer?*

idk about pricing but i use Rimmel's foundation primer I got it for 6 USD I actually prefer it over my MAC prep + prime skin! But I'm kind of turned off to MAC prep + prime because there's so much glitter in it!


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Revlon Beyond Natural Smoothing Primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_Has anyone used this product yet? I'm still on a hunt for a good affordable face primer. I've tried Monistat and it broke me out like crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you've used this Revlon primer can you please share your thoughts and experience? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't find any info on my search, the site keeps freezing on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't tried it but if you're looking for affordable you can check out the Rimmel Fix & Perfect Foundation Primer, its $8 for 30 ml at Shoppers' (often on sale for $5)
Its a lot cheaper than this Revlon one...right now  its selling for about $17 canadian (25 ml)


----------



## lovers_end (Nov 12, 2008)

*Desperate for an amazing primer & foundation*

So I've tried a lot of foundations but I can't find one that works with my pale, very oily skin, acne prone skin. I have acne scars that I hate and wish I could get rid of/cover up. I also have a problem with the foundations turning orange/darker on me after a little bit.

I've tried:
MUFE Mat Velvet + in No.15 Alabaster (this one matched my skin color the best but I couldn't get it to go on well, like it wouldn't blend good and it didn't hold up well to my crazy oily skin. Plus I had to use a lot of concealer to cover up what it didn't cover.)
MAC SFF NW15 (was ok but it was too dark for my skin)
Rimmel Lasting Finish in Ivory (this one held up the best on my oily skin, it didn't hold up amazingly but it did better than any other foundation I've tried BUT again it was too dark )
I've tried a lot more but nothing worth mentioning because they all sucked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I really need to find something that helps cover up my skin's redness because so far no foundation has done a good job at that. I think my skin's redness makes it hard to get a foundation to match my skin. What are some good products that get rid of/cover up redness?

I also need a great primer. 
I've tried:
Smashbox Photofinish Light (so far this has worked the best but my skin is still an oily mess)
MAC Prep + Prime (didn't like it, didn't work good)
DERMAdoctor Tease zone (was the 2nd best I've tried)
the Bare Minerals Prime time one (didn't like it at all) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My skin has finally started to clear up thanks to RareMinerals' powder cleanser but I still have really bad acne scars that I don't think I'll be able to get rid of. I really hate my skin and need something that will cover it good without being too heavy and that will hold up to my crazy oily skin....I need a miracle product but I'm starting to think there isn't one.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Desperate for an amazing primer & foundation*

Have you tried mineral foundation? I use Maybelline minerals at the moment and this works brilliantly at adding more coverage where needed without being cakey. 

As for primer, I use Smashbox with the SPF and find this suits me. However what skincare routine do you use? Sometimes altering this can help to reduce oil without the need for primers etc.


----------



## cetati (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Desperate for an amazing primer & foundation*

I know what you're going through! And believe me it's fixable. My acne cleared up a few years ago but I still had insanely oily skin. While I wasn't able to get to "Normal" skin I was able to make it more manageable. 

1) Control your oily skin by using a oil free moisturizer and consider adding a toner (I use Lush Tee Tree Toner). Moisturize enough so that your skin won't produce MORE oil to compensate. 
2) Set your foundation with powder. Right now I use MUFE HD but it might not have enough oil control for you at this point. Until I regulated my skin until the way it is now I used MAC Studio Fix Fluid, but I hear MUFE Matte+ is great too. I set with the MUFE HD too but the Blot Powder (while not as finely milled and is a little too cakey/powdery at times) works better as oil control, until you have your oil producing down. 
3) Drink lots of water. Avoid spicy and overly greasy foods. Don't have too much caffeine (I allow myself one coffee a week). No eating too many sweets. Eat lots of greens. I swear, what your mom tells you about staying healthy and becoming beautiful from the inside... all absolutely true. It worked for me.
4) Keep using the Smashbox Photofinish Light. It works GREAT for me. 
5) Have a normal sleep routine. 

Those are all the things I've worked on slowly over the years to fix my skin and while I still have pretty oily skin it's nothing like it was 3 years ago. Hope that helps.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Desperate for an amazing primer & foundation*

I think the MUFE foundation will work for you once you get a better primer. I use a rimmel one and it works well for me.

If you want to use less concealer, maybe try setting with a powder foundation. It'll help with oil plus it'll cover more. Use a powder brush so it's not too heavy if you do decide to do that.

If you want a powder foundation instead of liquid, MUFE's is really good. It controls oil well for me plus it doesn't oxidise and has the best coverage.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Desperate for an amazing primer & foundation*

I feel your pain about foundations turning darker/orange on you.  I can't wear any of the MUFE ones (which makes me sad) and the only ones I found that worked well for me was NARS Oil Free Foundation.  I use this with Philosphy's The Present or Smashbox Photo Finish and I'm good to go.

The foundation's light to medium coverage, but I have to go over my cheeks (which are red) with two coats and I'm good to go. Simply Elegant's suggestion about powder foundation is a good idea.  Powder foundation would be thicker than normal powder to set, and you'd have the added bonus of more coverage.


----------



## Kiseki (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Desperate for an amazing primer & foundation*

Definitely try the MUFE HD Foundation, either set it with Blot Powder or the MUFE HD Powder.


----------



## anshu7 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Desperate for an amazing primer & foundation*

wat u need is a good concealer. use mufe full cover concealer over ur acne scars and blend out the edges. then apply a light foundation. mufe has the best foundations. for primer monistat anti chafing gel is a dupe of smashbox photo finish so u might want to give that a try as well


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Desperate for an amazing primer & foundation*

I am incredibly pale, I use Shiseido The Makeup Dual Balancing foundation in the lightest shade I00, I have oily skin too the best primer I have tried is the Photo Finish you mentioned, but there is also another primer I have tried to reduce redness, it is made by Clinique called Redness Solutions Daily Protective Base it has a green tint and makes makeup go on smooth. Downside is face gets a tad shiny but I use blotting papers to combat that. Hope that helps!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Desperate for an amazing primer & foundation*

Try using a foundation that is water based, I read somewhere oily skins should wear water based foudations. 

Also I have YSL Matt Touch primer, that works a treat for me.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Desperate for an amazing primer & foundation*

if you can get hold of GOSH they do an amazing primer called 'vevlet touch foundation primer'. i have acne scars, large pores and problems with too much shine. i found it even better than a yves st laurent primer i paid over double the price for. it really smooths out the skin surface, velvet is deff the right word to describe it! also my makeup lasts all day with barely or no need for touch ups

if you want to get rid of redness then use a green concealor underneath your foundation on the red bits or blend it in lightly on top of your foundation before you set it. GOSH also does a great liquid one!


----------



## thespry (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Desperate for an amazing primer & foundation*



abbey_08 said:


> if you can get hold of GOSH they do an amazing primer called 'vevlet touch foundation primer'. i have acne scars, large pores and problems with too much shine. i found it even better than a yves st laurent primer i paid over double the price for. it really smooths out the skin surface, velvet is deff the right word to describe it! also my makeup lasts all day with barely or no need for touch ups
> 
> quote]
> 
> Have you tried MAC or Smashbox's foundation primer? I've heard that GOSH primer is good, and am wondering how it compares to the others.


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Desperate for an amazing primer & foundation*

i haventtried mac or smashbox, iv only tried a YSL one before


----------



## ragdolly (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Desperate for an amazing primer & foundation*

Bobbi Brown Oil Control Lotion SPF 15 is an absolute god send for oily skin, I concetrate it on my t-zone and cheeks then blend it out.
I'm not sure if it's good to use everyday because of how well it works, it may starts to cause your skin to *panic* and just produce more oil.
This stuff is really pricey but worth it considering how well it works.

I use witch hazel after washing my face, it's a natural astringent so it helps suppress the redness and heals minor skin irritation

Also something I found for when my skin just stays red is Physicians Formula  Face Aid Skin Controlling Face Powder in green
It has salicylic acid in it and the color neutralizes redness
this may be better that a liquid or cream if your skin is super oily

I really like the bareMinerals prime time but I'm pretty sure all their products are designed to work best with each other so I can see why alot of people don't like the stuff


----------



## Lollie (Mar 24, 2009)

*Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Hi!

This morning I discovered that I had used the last bit of my prep and prime... Normally this would not be such a big deal, but this Thursday my boyfriend and I have an engagement photoshoot and I really need primer! I don't have a MAC nearby and it's even very difficult to go to the beauty salon and get me a primer of another brand. Do you have any tips about how I can make my foundation and powder stay in place/last longer? Or do you have any recommendations for a primer of another brand? What do you think make-up artists use to make make-up last longer for example for wedding make-up?

Thank you so much!


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Do you have Sephora nearby? You can check out the smashbox primer.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

No sephora in aussieland Nunu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehehe 

Not sure how to help Lolly - I only UDPP, I have heard the girls say you can use MAC Matte - do you have that on hand at all?? Shadestick?? Paintpot?? Mixing Medium??


----------



## Lollie (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Sobs...No Sephora...(I live in Belgium, we're a bit retarded ;-)) and no shadesticks, paintpots, mixing medium,... *sigh*


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

LOLOL - there are two Lollie's on the board and I didnt notice you were in Belgium! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The other one is in AU


----------



## Lollie (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Oh really? I didn't know that ;-)


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Maybe you have a 'Douglas' nearby, they can probably help out.  Maybe Kruidvat/DA? Or the really cheap solution is to go to Hema and get the Miss Helen primer...HTH


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

this might sound crazy but Ive used monistat chaffing gel and it works great as a primer..I would of never bought it for a primer until i searched it on google and ALOT of people love it..its REALLY cheap like 6 bucks and its supposedly compareable to smashbox photo finish primer. hope that helps :-D


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

carry ur powder with u for touchups. with a good quality brand foundation u should be able to make it through ur shoot atleast. carry blotting papers and keep ur face free of any oil that will help slide ur makeup off. head to a local store and pickup a cheaper brand primer for the day/


----------



## emmisme (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

I don't know what you have in Belgium, but Revlon has a primer which is decent enough.


----------



## Lollie (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebeflamand* 

 
_Maybe you have a 'Douglas' nearby, they can probably help out.  Maybe Kruidvat/DA? Or the really cheap solution is to go to Hema and get the Miss Helen primer...HTH_

 
Hi there! Have you ever tried the Miss Helen primer? That would be a nice in-between-solution and affordable off course! 
And the Revlon primer might be a good idea as well.
The photoshoot won't last that long, but I also need some primer for the next following days... I hate it when the foundation and powder gets stuck in those small creases next to my lips and in my neck...
I wish MAC would make the prep and prime bottle see-through!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asela88* 

 
_this might sound crazy but Ive used monistat chaffing gel and it works great as a primer..I would of never bought it for a primer until i searched it on google and ALOT of people love it..its REALLY cheap like 6 bucks and its supposedly compareable to smashbox photo finish primer. hope that helps :-D_

 
I second this.. works great and feels lovely!


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asela88* 

 
_this might sound crazy but Ive used monistat chaffing gel and it works great as a primer..I would of never bought it for a primer until i searched it on google and ALOT of people love it..its REALLY cheap like 6 bucks and its supposedly compareable to smashbox photo finish primer. hope that helps :-D_

 
i third this! it feels identical to Smasbox primer - just way cheaper


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lollie* 

 
_Hi there! Have you ever tried the Miss Helen primer? That would be a nice in-between-solution and affordable off course! 
And the Revlon primer might be a good idea as well.
The photoshoot won't last that long, but I also need some primer for the next following days... I hate it when the foundation and powder gets stuck in those small creases next to my lips and in my neck...
I wish MAC would make the prep and prime bottle see-through!_

 
I have tried it and tbh I was glad to get a better product. It does what it does for its price, but you'll probably be disappointed comparing it with MAC. If I can give one tip about it; don't rub it in too much, apply it and leave it to dry.
I know the Sarma used to carry a rather large collection of Revlon...haven't lived in Belgium for the past 7 years so that could have changed.


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Clarins Instant Smooth primer is great IMO!


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asela88* 

 
_this might sound crazy but Ive used monistat chaffing gel and it works great as a primer..I would of never bought it for a primer until i searched it on google and ALOT of people love it..its REALLY cheap like 6 bucks and its supposedly compareable to smashbox photo finish primer. hope that helps :-D_

 
 I 4th this! great stuff..


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

If you can't just squeeze it out, cut the packaging open and see if you can scrape up the last bit of it. I did that with one of my foundations.


----------



## Lollie (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_If you can't just squeeze it out, cut the packaging open and see if you can scrape up the last bit of it. I did that with one of my foundations._

 

I'm afraid that's just the problem... I can't cut the package open because the bottle is made of very hard plastic... I was thinking of breaking it open with a hammer, but I'd like to keep the bottle for Back2MAC.

I hurried to a rather nearby drugstore yesterday evening and got me a Gosh primer. I saw on Makeupalley that a lot of people like this product. I used it this morning and I must say that the application was very smooth; it felt a bit oily and satin-like. I really hope this will give me the same effect as the prep and prime because it's about €7 cheaper. I even got a 30% discount ;-)
Thanks for the help though ladies!


----------



## Lollie (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Just to let you all know that the Gosh primer has so far succeeded in my test! I applied my make-up this morning (9 hours ago) and still no sign of powder/foundation stuck in the fine lines next to my lips and in my neck, which is always a problem. I guess I'm done with prep and prime! I always had a hard time spending €21 for that primer. It's only 30ml and it's a product I use almost every day. The Gosh one was €16,50 which is more affordable (but still more expensive than my daily moisturizer!).


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asela88* 

 
_this might sound crazy but Ive used monistat chaffing gel and it works great as a primer..I would of never bought it for a primer until i searched it on google and ALOT of people love it..its REALLY cheap like 6 bucks and its supposedly compareable to smashbox photo finish primer. hope that helps :-D_

 
I 5th this!


----------



## revinn (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Darn! I ran out of primer! Any help?*

Another vote for Monistat


----------



## PBunnieP (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I'm on the hunt for a face primer. I usually dont use them because I dont like the feeling of it on my skin...probably all the silicones. It just feels really kinda gross.

I've got combination skin thats prone to breakouts and easily clogged pores, so I feel like I shouldn't put anything extra on my face under foundation but so many of you guys use one that I think I should give it another go.

So far I've used:
QUO face primer [silicone based, kinda like Smashbox Original]
MUFE HD Primer...not loving it...still feels gross under foundation

I've been considering NARS primer but I'd love some suggestions from you all, it doesn't really matter what brand as long as its pretty skin safe [no breakouts!] It doesn't even have to be _specifically_ a face primer, just any skin product _that works good as a primer_! 

Thanks bunches


----------



## mdjmsj (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

I just fell in love with Fyrinnae's new Silica Gel Primer-It is like $4 for a big tub of it. It made my foundation go on and look flawless all day. I used to use MUFE'S HD primer and this one is way better and so much cheaper.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

My favorite is Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

i use smashbox photo primer light and im liking it so far . you have to put it lightly because the first time i used it i applied a decent amount  but it still made my powder foundation come out really light .


----------



## witch (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

revlon even makes a gel face primer now.


----------



## anshu7 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

Monistat anti chafing gel. Its awesome as a primer!


----------



## mac4less (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

yah...monistat chafing gel...great primer...and cheap too..


----------



## PBunnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

v.v I can't get mostat anti-chaffing gel in Canada unfortunately.


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

I really hate the silicony feel of some Primers too but I know use the NARS one which feels much more like a light moisturiser and I love it!

It's the white one for refrence, not sure how different the other one is (apart from the SPF)


----------



## mac4less (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_v.v I can't get mostat anti-chaffing gel in Canada unfortunately._

 
 the shoppers drug mart close to my home has it on clearance for 5.49 or something..original price was 9.99..
ive seen it at walmart too...

if you don't want to go with the chafing gel...at shoppers there is a line called dermaglow...and there primer is really nice..try that one...


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 20, 2009)

*Recommendations for foundation primer -woc friendly*

Im a nc45 mac fluid fix - oily skin

i have the prep and prime series but i was told only to put it on the t=zone, soooo what happens to the rest of the face????

i also have the fix+...not really sure im using it right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ive done it after moisturizer...didnt notice a difference
use it after make up....didnt notice a difference

any recommendations would help
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my problem is it just doesnt stick...ie i put concealer under eyes in an hour its already creased and nonexistant


----------



## nunu (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Recommendations for foundation primer -woc friendly*

Check out these threads for information and recommendations:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/m...n-last-139265/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/f...y-skin-139126/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/h...primer-138913/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/w...elcome-137064/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/f...y-skin-128182/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/h...easing-132943/

There are so many threads on face primer so i encourage you to use the search function


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Recommendations for foundation primer -woc friendly*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Check out these threads for information and recommendations:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/m...n-last-139265/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/f...y-skin-139126/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/h...primer-138913/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/w...elcome-137064/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/f...y-skin-128182/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/h...easing-132943/

There are so many threads on face primer so i encourage you to use the search function 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thank you!
i tried doing a search and got soooo confused with all the information


----------



## TISH1124 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Recommendations for foundation primer -woc friendly*

I use Smashbox primer or MUFE Matte all over my face


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Recommendations for foundation primer -woc friendly*

i think im gettin confused..primer is for setting ur face to hold make up
so is it supposed to fill in lines and fix wrinkles or is that a plus?


----------



## highonmac (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_v.v I can't get mostat anti-chaffing gel in Canada unfortunately._

 
acutally i purchased it at the rexall pharmaplus not to long ago


----------



## Girl about town (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

i love smashbox photofinish in light its a non greasy version of the original it gives an amazing finish and stops the greasies too!!


----------



## carandru (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

I also agree w/ the monistat.  But, I've also been using Laura Geller's spackle primer and I like it a lot.


----------



## tremorviolet (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

I recently bought MAC Prep & Prim SPF 50 and I'm really liking it.  I dont' feel it under foundation at all.  And I've noticed my skin's actually gotten better since I started using it (probalby because it's lighter than my old moisterizer/sunscreen).


----------



## RedRibbon (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

I quite like the GOSH one,it's quite pricey for a drugstore brand but it's the only one that has given me smoother looking skin without adding foundation over it, that and Dr Feelgood are my saviours when I wake up late.


----------



## alka1 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I also agree w/ the monistat.  But, I've also been using Laura Geller's spackle primer and I like it a lot._

 
Yes! Spackle primer by Laura Geller is by far the best one i've tried. I like MACs primers, but Spackle feels smooth and almost refreshing to apply. It's not too silicone-y or too greasy.

As for the primers I have already tried:
MUFE HD
MAC Prep+Prime Skin 
MAC Prep+Prime SPF 50
Tarte clean slate
Smashbox Photo Finish
Monistat
Bare Escentuals Prime Time

some were better than others, but overall I still prefer Spackle. I have a deluxe sample that  i've been using but plan on getting full-size soon. I wanted to get the Supersize version from QVC but it is sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's a great deal - 4oz for $27. I am waiting until next week when Laura Geller has new shows and hopefully it will be restocked.


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

I have used LM, BB, Smashbox (which so far has been the best) and I am now in posession of a Monistat which I will try soon.. I think that a primer is as personal as a foundation.  Some are perfect for some of us, some are perfect for many of us.. and some are just perfect for us


----------



## AmiS4ys (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

I absolutely love Smashbox Photofinish Primer. I would suggest just getting the clear one vs. getting the colored kinds. They are supposed to correct imperfections on your face but I have the green one and I honestly don't see a difference. But the product itself is great for liquid foundations. I don't have a powder foundation so I wouldn't know how it would work on those. 

HTH!


----------



## CheeSauce (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

I also use the smashbox one and I love it! I really recommend you trying it if you haven't already.


----------



## gildedangel (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats a good face primer? All Brands Welcome!*

I personally use MAC's Prep and Prime SPF 50 primer, but it is not everyone's favorite. It is a little sticky but I think that it is just the sunscreen in it. The regular face primer from MAC is great too, but I like the SPF 50 one better. Try samples of those and see how you like them!


----------



## Smiles7 (May 30, 2009)

*(Matte?) Foundation primer recs pls....*

I've sworn by smashbox's foundation primer for as long as I can remember but I've recently noticed that it makes me look very oily and, consequently, hasn't allowed my foundation to properly set on me and absorb into my skin.  I've tried MUFE's HD primer (yellow) as well and I just don't like it.  Rather then brightening my skin, as it claims is the purpose,  it just makes my already yellow undertoned skin look more yellow and sick.  I don't think it allows my foundation to properly absorb into my skin either.  I'm afraid to try MAC's primer because I've had awful experiences with their foundations and their MSF natural.

Does anyone have any recs for me?  All input would really be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## gildedangel (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (Matte?) Foundation primer recs pls....*

I actually really like the MAC ones, I use the SPF 50 one and have no problems with it. You could also try MAC's Matte (Pro Product) and that may help you out.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (Matte?) Foundation primer recs pls....*

i like Laura Gellers welcome matte. I love this stuff.. sometimes i just wear this and a finishing powder and my face will stay matte almost all day.

Sephora: Laura Geller Welcome Matte Skin Enhancer: Shine Control/Blotting Papers


----------



## *neerja* (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (Matte?) Foundation primer recs pls....*

I just recently bought laura geller's spackle under makeup primer. and im surprised that i love it!
my skin is veery oily and smashbox also made me oilier and broke me out. in addition to that, i used clarin. cover f/x, BE primer, lise watier primer, several MUFE primers, mac primers and none of them worked for me. i hadnt even heard much about laura geller and just picked it up randomly while walking to the counter at sephora and it makes my makeup stay on for a loong time. im so used to walkin to the washroom at 11 at work to go blot my face, but these days im surprised to see that i don't look oily at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




give it a try! or get a sample first to test it outt


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: (Matte?) Foundation primer recs pls....*

I use MUFE ALL Matte primer   

Sephora: MAKE UP FOR EVER All Mat: Primer


----------



## shadowaddict (May 31, 2009)

*Re: (Matte?) Foundation primer recs pls....*

I have found that Smashbox's Anti-Shine is great for my oily skin.

Sephora: Smashbox Anti-Shine: Shine Control/Blotting Papers


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: (Matte?) Foundation primer recs pls....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I use MUFE ALL Matte primer   

Sephora: MAKE UP FOR EVER All Mat: Primer_

 

ohh i've been wanting to try this


----------



## Smiles7 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: (Matte?) Foundation primer recs pls....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **neerja** 

 
_I just recently bought laura geller's spackle under makeup primer. and im surprised that i love it!
my skin is veery oily and smashbox also made me oilier and broke me out. in addition to that, i used clarin. cover f/x, BE primer, lise watier primer, several MUFE primers, mac primers and none of them worked for me. i hadnt even heard much about laura geller and just picked it up randomly while walking to the counter at sephora and it makes my makeup stay on for a loong time. im so used to walkin to the washroom at 11 at work to go blot my face, but these days im surprised to see that i don't look oily at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




give it a try! or get a sample first to test it outt_

 

I'm going to have to stop by Sephora and give this a try!


----------



## leaveyourlove (Jun 7, 2009)

*i need help finding a primer!*

i've never found a primer that actually improves my skin texture or made my foundation stay on any longer. I've tried MUFE HD in green because of all my redness, i didn't notice any results , I've also tried both of MAC's primer with no luck. 

I have combo skin, not very oily- so any recommendations?
Preferably something from nordstrom or sephora. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: i need help finding a primer!*

I use Monistat Chafing Relief Powder Gel and it's AMAZING! I have normal to combination skin and my friend has combination to oily skin and it works for him also. It keeps your makeup on ALL DAY and I don't need to touch up at all and trust me, by 11 I used to really need to touch up. It's only eight dollars (well in New York at least) and you don't need a lot. Just make sure you moisturize before and let it sink in AND that you let the gel dry before you do your foundation. It's the best primer I've ever tried.


----------



## vixo (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: i need help finding a primer!*

What about Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch ?

It has got great reviews on the sephora site.

I thought about getting it, but since my skin is too oily, I gave it up.


----------



## rhiannon (Sep 26, 2009)

*Face primer?*

Recently moving to a warmer climate + oily skin is no fun, and I'm having trouble with my foundation! I use clinique superbalanced, it's the only foundation I can use which is gentle enough on my skin. But i've been looking for a primer... MAC or smashbox? I've heard good things about both, but I'm a student and want to go on the cheaper end... any suggestions are useful!


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Face primer?*

Have you thought of trying Monistat Anti-Chafing gel? It's very similar in texture (and ingredients) to the Smashbox Photofinish primer. Instantly mattifies the skin and I feel like it makes my foundation go on smoother and last a bit longer. PLUS it's cheap!!


----------



## Lacy (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Face primer?*

LimeCrime has some interesting face primers, you can check out Lime Crime Makeup:, So bright, its illegal! to see.  I have the one with glitter/shimmer in it and it really smoothes my skin out and feels nice.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Face primer?*

I would try the Monistat first, but if it doesn't work for you I really like the MAC P+P with SPF 50, it doesn't break me out.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Face primer?*

I really like Smashbox PhotoFinish Primer Light, it has great oil control for me and has never broken me out.  MAC Prep and Prime is very similar to Smashboxs' Primer, just the MAC primer feels more like a moisturizer.  
You should try the Monistat first and see if it works for you, I think it's a fraction of the prices of both primers for Smashbox and MAC.  If you decide on getting a primer from MAC, get the original and not the one with spf 50.  The thought of a primer with spf in it sounds great but that product isn't effective as the others.  By far I think Smashbox primer Light is the best out of the four though.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Face primer?*

i am going to bump this old thread instead of starting a new one.
i love primers for foundation but am on a budget.. does anyone know if any drug store ones are good?


----------



## highonmac (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Face primer?*

I agree with trying out monistat. It really depends on your skin type and whether it is sensitive or not. Seeing as you use a foundation that is gentle no your skins sort of implies most products have compatibility issues with your face. For me, things like smashbox, monistat and prep and prime made my skin break out because it contained silicon in it. My recommendation is Korres Primer which is like 99.8 % natural and does not contain silicon. It is pricier but IMO when it comes to my face I do not want to risk it. Some primers made my skin so bad that I had to spend MORE money just to get it back to what it was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But try monistat simply because its inexpensive. Hopefully all works out.


----------



## nikkic (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Face primer?*

Have you tried a thin layer of Milk of Magnesia?  For me that's the only thing that helps. Monostat, Laura Mercier, and Smashbox don't do a thing.  Also don't put any lotion, sunscreen, etc. on your oily areas in the morning.  
There's also another one by Boots sold at Target that you could try, but it doesn't work as well as plain Milk of Magnesia.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Face primer?*

Thanks!


----------



## makeba (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Face primer?*

i agree with Korres Face Primer being a good item for you to try. i purchased it from Sephora during their F/F sale and its the best by far.


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Face primer?*

I like Revlon's face primer.  I think it costs about $12 or $13...not bad, especially during a BOGO sale!!!!!!!


----------



## venusmichellee (Aug 4, 2020)

baby_love said:


> *Re: Foudation primer...*
> 
> I really like Smashbox photo finish foundation primer.  it makes your skin super soft and ready for foundation.  I also think that Laura Mercier Silk Cream is a wonderful foundation to use with this primer.


What kind of foundation do you use with this primer?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 15, 2021)

venusmichellee said:


> What kind of foundation do you use with this primer?


I use Kryolan's Ultra Foundation line with Smashbox's Photo Finish primer.


----------



## lasharn (Aug 11, 2021)

2browneyes said:


> *Re: Face primer?*
> 
> I like Revlon's face primer.  I think it costs about $12 or $13...not bad, especially during a BOGO sale!!!!!!!


Is it the PhotoReady Primer? Or the ColorStay Prep & Protect?


----------



## pamelaknight121 (Oct 12, 2021)

The best primers for oily skin  if I recommend is High-Adherence Silicone Primer, and  Fenty Beauty Pro Filter Instant Retouch Primer for dry skin.


----------



## AmbyH (Oct 12, 2021)

Bow down to Revlon's colorstay prep & protect, highly recommended!!!


----------



## mirandamir (Oct 13, 2021)

Benefit's POREfessional primer has always been my go-to.


----------



## lasharn (Nov 4, 2021)

mirandamir said:


> Benefit's POREfessional primer has always been my go-to.


This is my second best go-to primer.


----------



## AmbyH (Nov 8, 2021)

mirandamir said:


> Benefit's POREfessional primer has always been my go-to.


Been using this as well before I switched to Revlon's colorstay prep & protect. It really did worked but then overtime I did have breakouts. It's a good go-to face primer I think but maybe it's just not for me.


----------



## mirandamir (Nov 26, 2021)

AmbyH said:


> Been using this as well before I switched to Revlon's colorstay prep & protect. It really did worked but then overtime I did have breakouts. It's a good go-to face primer I think but maybe it's just not for me.


This is why consulting a dermatologist is key! I always run it through with my doctor because I used to have _terrible _breakouts too.


----------



## lasharn (Dec 1, 2021)

AmbyH said:


> Been using this as well before I switched to Revlon's colorstay prep & protect. It really did worked but then overtime I did have breakouts. It's a good go-to face primer I think but maybe it's just not for me.


Too bad, but that's the way it is. Maybe it's not really suitable for all skin types, most specially if you have sensitive skin. Better to consult a dermatologist first before trying out a new product.


----------



## angelica.brejt (Dec 1, 2021)

Definitely Smashbox is the way to go!


----------



## AmbyH (Dec 6, 2021)

lasharn said:


> Too bad, but that's the way it is. Maybe it's not really suitable for all skin types, most specially if you have sensitive skin. Better to consult a dermatologist first before trying out a new product.


Yeah right.


----------



## angelica.brejt (Jan 26, 2022)

Loreal's magic perfecting base is my go to!
https://www.lorealparisusa.com/make...io-secrets-professional-magic-perfecting-base


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 29, 2022)

This Peter Thomas Roth Primer is _amazing _for toning down redness.


----------

